# Thread Sequences



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Can't seem to read all posts in a thread now. After first treply only connection is to author of next reply, so go to his details rather than what he said.

Have I set things up wrong?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

grey said:


> Can't seem to read all posts in a thread now. After first treply only connection is to author of next reply, so go to his details rather than what he said.
> 
> Have I set things up wrong?


I think you need to click on the `*Options*` box , then press ` *Switch to standard*` under `*Display Modes*`


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> > Can't seem to read all posts in a thread now. After first treply only connection is to author of next reply, so go to his details rather than what he said.
> ...


Thanks, guru, sorted


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

grey said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > grey said:
> ...


Happy to be of help


----------



## mycroft (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes, that _would _be confusing























*Simon*


----------

